# CPC and ROCC certified looking for remote coding



## JM.Geyer (Mar 7, 2010)

I  have coding experience in Family practice and currently coding Oncology.  Looking just for part time only at this time.  Re-location is not an option. Please contact me at med_coder75@hotmail.com to request a copy of my resume.  thanks


----------

